# Your lay in fixture preference....



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Pretty vague question, but anyhow....

When it is your choice, what brand/model 2x2, 2x4 etc do you prefer and why?


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

I can tell you that I didn't like Cooper's 2x4 troffers. We installed 190 in a school recently and about 150 were Cooper. The clearance for the T8s was tight, the tombstones were cheap, and the lens cover fastener stink. The 40 or so that we installed from Williams were descent enough, but FAR better then Cooper.


----------



## chenley (Feb 20, 2007)

I've installed quite a few Simkars and Cooper Metalux's without any problems. Installed a few high-bay 6-bulb T5's from E-Conolight, those were easy. The only one's I've had problems with are the one's HO's buy from Lowe's, think their Utilitech.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm partial to Lithonia.


----------



## lladnek (Oct 8, 2009)

Lithonia 4 footers.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Mobern

:thumbup:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Lithonia for me. 2x4 Parabolics - 2PM3 / Acrylic lens - 2GT
Metalux would be choice #2


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

chenley said:


> I've installed quite a few Simkars and Cooper Metalux's without any problems. Installed a few high-bay 6-bulb T5's from E-Conolight, those were easy. The only one's I've had problems with are the one's HO's buy from Lowe's, think their Utilitech.


I've always found Simkar has alot more rough edges on their fixtures than others. Little things like that mean alot to me and influence my purchasing choice. (when I have a choice).


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

This company has supplied fixtures for a few of my jobs and I am happy with them

http://www.crownlite.com/


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sent back a couple pallets of Lithonia troffers one time because the little wiring hatch door was so tight, you'd practically bring the ceiling down trying to get it unclipped. Frustrating enough for me to send back the one's that I hadn't installed yet.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

For the spec brands, i like Hubbell better than Lithonia, Cooper, or Williams.

I don't like any of them $10.00 better than the generic ones I can get at Citi Electric though.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I use whatever I can get out of the scrap metal dumpster.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I use whatever I can get out of the scrap metal dumpster.


I always wondered what the "D" stood for.. now I know..

*D*umpster *D*iver :laughing:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I always wondered what the "D" stood for.. now I know..
> 
> *D*umpster *D*iver :laughing:


My screen name has only one "D." Dumpster Diver would be "D.D." I'm Peter D., not Peter D.D. Nice try, though!


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Are there any troffers that are made in the USA? I'd be willing to pay more for a fixture if I knew my money wasn't going to China or Mexico.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Are there any troffers that are made in the USA? I'd be willing to pay more for a fixture if I knew my money wasn't going to China or Mexico.


Made right here on Long Island and quality is very good 


http://www.crownlite.com/


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Ima Hack said:


> Are there any troffers that are made in the USA? I'd be willing to pay more for a fixture if I knew my money wasn't going to China or Mexico.


I think many troffers, even the ones by the name brands that make a lot of their stuff overseas, are made in the USA. They are bulky to ship across the ocean, but really easy to stamp out of a metal sheet, and assemble here. They are probably assembled using Chinese sheet steel and tombstones "Hecho en Mexico," but made in the good 'ol US of A none the less :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> I always wondered what the "D" stood for.. now I know..
> 
> *D*umpster *D*iver :laughing:


 :laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you can order special "made in usa" from many of the big brands (some gov jobs require this, so you have to get the right spec or send back) (of course, they cost more - whether or not they are actually made in the us is another question entirely)


----------

